# Rabbit licks everything!



## PenelopeBun (Jul 27, 2018)

So recently Penelope has developed this habit of licking everything, she will lick pillows, the carpet, her blankets, my bed and will spend hours licking me if she could. 

Is this a habit I have to try and stop her doing? Is it harmful to her? And if so how do I stop her. She’s not a chewer, she just loves licking things. I would happily let her carry on, as long as it didn’t effect her health in anyway!


----------



## Popsicles (Jul 27, 2018)

Is she spayed? Sometimes this excessive grooming behaviour can be hormonal, or it can be attention seeking if you aren’t giving enough cuddles? My bunny does the same when she wants a cuddle she will lick everything close to her


----------



## PenelopeBun (Jul 27, 2018)

Popsicles said:


> Is she spayed? Sometimes this excessive grooming behaviour can be hormonal, or it can be attention seeking if you aren’t giving enough cuddles? My bunny does the same when she wants a cuddle she will lick everything close to her



No she’s booked in to be spayed in November when she’s a bit older so it could possibly be that! she gets so much attention as she’s a house bunny so I can’t see it being attention seeking but I will keep an eye on it all anyway, thank you!!


----------



## Popsicles (Jul 27, 2018)

It could be a sexual frustration kind of thing then, hopefully it will improve after the op!


----------



## Sophia (Jul 27, 2018)

Popsicles said:


> It could be a sexual frustration kind of thing then, hopefully it will improve after the op!


It could be that but there are many other reasons like your scent


----------



## lavendertealatte (Jul 27, 2018)

she is so cute!


----------



## Sophia (Jul 27, 2018)

lavendertealatte said:


> she is so cute!


I know right


----------



## samoth (Jul 31, 2018)

My doe licks the floor around her a lot, especially when I'm petting her. She was spayed at 3 years, so perhaps it's a hormonal carry-over behavior... or maybe it's just natural.

There's no danger. 

It's also a bonus if the licker has a bondmate who loves being groomed.


----------



## BunnyLoveMD (Aug 1, 2018)

My boy does this all the time. He was neutered as soon as it was safe. He licks the couch and pillows are his favorite. I think it has to do with his attachment to us. He is a very kissy boy. There’s no harm as long as what they are licking doesn’t have any chemicals or something on it. Another beloved bunny I had would do this to my boyfriends pillow. The two of them only knew each other maybe two years but he bonded with my boyfriend quickly and they became besties. It was too adorable.


----------



## Preitler (Aug 1, 2018)

Some of mine lick from time to time, it seems they like concrete and plaster. I actually saw them gnawing plaster off the wall. My guess is that in that case they are craving for some minerals or stuff. I mean, they do eat dirt too. 
Anyway, I guess licking a soft pillow is something different.


----------



## Stinkerbunnies (Aug 1, 2018)

Believe it or not, my more aggressive bun will lick my hands and feet. Both of them will seem to be licking the floor, or its their paws. Channie loves cleaning Biggs, and Viggles loves him enough to let him


----------



## Liz Talley (Aug 2, 2018)

My silly girl is a 1.5 years and spayed. She is a big licker!! She also licks the floor if I pet her or talk to her. It's like a natural response. She even licks the air--just sticks her head up and licks!


----------



## Stinkerbunnies (Aug 2, 2018)

So update, I found out moments after I posted the earlier post, channie was actually licking the floor.


----------

